# Please i badly need your help



## erikawilson (Oct 7, 2012)

My name is Erika Wilson and my husband and I will be applying for a 309 Partner Visa in the coming months.
He's currently living with his parents in Australia as he had just arrived back to Australia after living in the Philippines for two years.
I was wondering if our visa will be denied if he lives with his parents whilst we apply for my visa. He's living with them to save money but when I arrive in Australia we will soon after get our own house or apartment.

I hope you can help us with this matter.

Thank you very much.


----------



## yu2n (Oct 31, 2012)

hi..thats exactly like me, it doesnt matter if ur bf still living with his parents, but his parents have to make declaration paper to support u to living in australia too


----------

